# Is running okay for a dog with arthritis?



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

He is only 2 and still very active! He has arthritis, and I want to know if running will make it worse. he is also overweight, but quite muscular too.


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

I'd start with long walks, it is easier on the joints. If you walk him every day for a good long time, it'll actually help improve his joints and burn off some of his weight.i'd also suggest getting either joint supplements for dogs, or fish oil ( not cod liver oil) that has no soy in it. One or the other will also help with arthritis.


----------



## starrlamia (May 3, 2012)

if you have a place he can swim, it would be very good exercise and easier on the joints, it will help keep up muscle mass as well.


----------



## N03113 (Jun 2, 2011)

http://dogaware.com/health/arthritis.html This may have some very helpful information. 

Weight issues in dogs: Excersize may not be enough... not sure if you have your dog on a new diet for the arthritis like the Hills Prescription Diet, but you may want to consider going raw or home made - or half and half... Specifically, I would go to a grain free food if you're not comfortable with raw and portion control. This will cut out the mass amounts of carbs that are used as fillers in your average dog food and with the walks or swimming, you'll find his natural weight will come into view - he'll shed those pounds and less pressure on his joints. 

Work with your vet on this though... be wary of weight loss dog foods, they have the potential to cause glycemic issues in dogs. 

For the GLUCOSAMINE and FISH OIL - http://www.zukes.com/woof/hip-action.html

Zukes products are 100% grain free. We feed the cat version of this to our cats for prevention purposes but you may find it a great delivery system for your pup.


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

@jkfish is swimming in the lake for 10 mins/day okay? Or should it be more? He likes the lake alot, but there are geese and i cant take him then, but if they are not there then he gets bored after 10 mins


----------



## starrlamia (May 3, 2012)

start with 5 or 10 minutes sessions and work up from there, i would find some sort of game to play with him to make it more interesting. Definately either switch to a premium kibble or start feeding less of the kibble you are using now. Being overweight is extremely hard on the joints without arthritis.


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

I am starting with less human food (so hard!) and for treats, it is tiny macaroni bits instead of large hot dog chunks. (he LOVES the macarion!)

I am just a kid, remember, and I keep the walks intresting by going different places, his favorites are always included, we always stop at at least ONE. He likes the pond, soccer field, park, and train station, and on REALLY lucky (and cool) days, we walk 2 miles to the shopping center and we go to the pet store!


----------



## starrlamia (May 3, 2012)

i didnt know you were a kid 
Rather then giving him macaroni for treats, use his kibble for all training you do. Make him work for every single piece of kibble he gets every meal, whether its through training tricks or using work to eat toys (like kongs, tug a jugs etc). It will help tire his brain out 

I would probably stick to handwalking an arthritic dog, running puts a lot of pressure on joints. The glucosamine and fish oil suppliments should help a ton and if you buy human grade suppliments you will spend less money (just keep an eye on the dosage and ingredients)

What kind of dog is it?


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

Labrador (is moms labradoodle but he doesnt show it. U want a pic? That is actually an old pic, ill upload a recent one soon.


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

We are going to vets wednesday, i can give u weight soon


----------



## starrlamia (May 3, 2012)

oh he's cute!
weight doesnt so much matter as condition, you want him to have a nice tuck and a bit of muscle definition. 
Tuck:
http://media.wiley.com/Lux/18/109618.image0.jpg

You want to be able to see his bottom line go up to a waist right in front of his hind legs and you should be able to see it from the side and the top. Best bet is to cut back on a small amount of kibble a day (like 1/4 cup each feeding, are you free freeding or have set mealtimes?). Give it a few weeks at the new kibble amount and see if he drops down, if he doesnt cut a bit more out, or if he drops too much add a tiny bit back i.


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

Do you know any recomemned brands of food?


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Don't use Hills, Iams or anything else like that. If corn is in there do not feed it as a lot of dogs have allergies to corn and it basically means the food is crap and full of fillers.

This is the best site I have seen for dog food reviews

http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/

While premium foods cost more per bag, you usually feed less as they are more nutrient rich and have better quality ingredients. 

Swimming is great exercise for arthritic dogs. A dog boarding place about an hour from us has an indoor pool you can take your dogs to do laps in so maybe see if anything near you has a similar set-up. 

Our older dog had arthritis and her spine fused, and gentle walks were the best exercise for her. I would not run an arthritic dog as the concussion on the joints (particularly if running on asphalt or the sidewalk) may make things worse.

Cutting down on food, using a premium brand dog food, and slowly increasing exercise is going to help take the weight off. We kept our dog on the lean side as if she was any heavier she would not have been able to get around.


----------



## starrlamia (May 3, 2012)

good dog foods vary by price, and after the latest diamond scandal there are few I recommend, for premium foods I like Go! and Acana, Fromm is also a good food.


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Pog... Keep in mind that all carbohydrates (wheat), fruits, and veggies are essentially converted into sugars by dogs... Which can lead to diabetese, which is a pain in the butt to deal with. Wysong is a very good brand... Check this out http://www.wysong.net/products/epigen.php


----------



## N03113 (Jun 2, 2011)

Look at http://bluebuffalo.com/ grain free line and also http://www.innovapet.com/ - Both can be found at both petco and petsmart. We feed the cats sometimes Blue BUffalo grain free when I need a quick feeding vs cutting up the raw chicken. 

I use that as treats vs staple diet. Remember to get the appropriate kibble size and also, you need to look at just how much you are feeding... for example, with the cats, they get between 1/4 cup to 1/2 cup a day which is like half what you would give on a kibble that has grains... can lead to over feeding again. 

Just definately look for grain free.


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

ok, thanks! If my neighbors let them smim in thier pool with us, would thier fur clog up the whatever? I mean idk if they even would, but would they have any reason not to? (them=both dogs, thunder has a sister)


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

hmmm, I doubt the fur would clog up the filter unless they are heavy duty shedding. If you're worried, get a slicker brush or something along those lines and brush them down gently before letting them swim.


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

ok  i will let them do the lake for now though. Neighbors come at end of june.


----------

